# Meet Oslo! (Pic heavy)



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi guys! Just thought I'd show you my first hedgie! I picked him up this morning. He was the runt of the litter, and is so tiny. He's going to be so pampered :lol: To be honest, I thought he was going to be a lot more standoffish than he really is. About thirty minutes after we picked him up, he was unballed and crawling all over me exploring. Anyway, on with the pictures! :mrgreen:

On the way home









Smile for the camera!









"Get me out!" 









He fits in the ashtray/coin tray!









His little ball









So small!









Time to explore...and looking like he wishes Mama would stop taking pictures :? 









All tuckered out after exploring his new home


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Awwww he is a little doll! If he ever needs a new home let me know  Haha


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Very cute!  

I really like that fish bed/house


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Omg he's so darling. And TINY! I love the little fish picture.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

oh my gosh, he's tiiinnnyyyy! sooo sweet.


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Oslo is gorgeous! I love the second picture where he's all smiley, haha so cute!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

He's so teeny!! Sumo would eat him!! :lol:


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

That's it. I'm totally and completely in love with him. He's so CUTE!!!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

AAAAAAH so cute! What a beautiful, tiny hedgie!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is stunning  and looks to be very curious.  Thanks for sharing all these great pics with us!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He is incredibly adorable! I can't believe he fits inside the TP tube!

Wonderful pictures! I also love the one where he's smiling. 

Congrats on such a little cutie.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Cuteness OVERLOAD... seriously amazing in his cuteness


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Olso is an adorable little baby  I remember when my hedgie Sandra was that small and it brought back some great memories.


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you guys so much for your sweet replies! He's so sweet. One thing I'm worried about though--I know they can have a hard time adjusting to their new place, but I've counted kibble pieces and he hasn't eaten anything since I brought him home yesterday morning. I can't tell whether or not he has had any water either. I had to buy rat feeding bowls because he was too small to reach into the other ones I got him :lol: Anyway, I'm worried about him since he's so little. I have tried chicken baby food, and he doesn't seem to like it either (in his defense, I wouldn't if I were him either :? ) Anyway, do you guys have any tips or tricks on getting the little guy to eat?

Edit: Adorable picture added as a bribe for an answer


----------



## mikachewie (May 20, 2011)

Ohmygosh! So adorable ^___^! That pic of him all curled up in a cute little ball is preciooousss!


----------



## Nnyletak (May 13, 2011)

I'm sorry I don't have an answer but...
AWWWWW  So fricken cute


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

When mine was that small I put a couple drops of water on her food and it helped soften it just enough to help her eat it, maybe that would help? If you do dampen it a little you want to only do it a little bit to soften but not make it soggy. Also it will go bad quick so you have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## mikachewie (May 20, 2011)

tobyluvr2000 said:


> I have tried chicken baby food, and he doesn't seem to like it either (in his defense, I wouldn't if I were him either :? ) Anyway, do you guys have any tips or tricks on getting the little guy to eat?


I'm not the most experienced hedgie owner, but I read somewhere on this forum that someone had a lot of luck with turkey for their hedgies. :]


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such an angel! Nancy, Niki, or Larry might be able to help too.


----------



## mikachewie (May 20, 2011)

Osnap. By Turkey, I mean turkey baby food, not real turkey.


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I will try the turkey baby food and will wet the food. 

By the way, I just thought I'd let everyone know--I was just playing with Oslo and noticed something funny about his belly button I hadn't noticed before. After remembering what I had read and doing some research, I have interesting news: Oslo...is a girl! Looks like 'she' will be named Ozzy from now on :lol: I'm a little curious on how the breeder failed to notice that, though :?


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

She is absolutely adorable. Where did you get that fishy she was hiding in?


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

I got it from an Etsy shop online! I thought it was adorable 

The site's right here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/laurelszoo?section_id=5630814


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is so adorable and tiny. Do you have the same food for her that the breeder did? Being that she is so small, she might have difficulty eating full sized kibble. You can try breaking it into smaller pieces. Also, leave some in her bed. Often they will eat when it's in bed with them. 

Royal Canin Baby Cat is really easy for them to eat and they love it because of it's small size and the extra fat content is yummy. Only problem is, it can be difficult to get them off it. :lol:


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you guys so much for the responses! After trying broken up pieces of Purina One Healthy Kitten Formula (What the breeder had her on), chicken flavored baby food, lettuce (which she actually chewed for a second before spitting out), and, by accident, my boyfriend's Twizzler's (which she annointed over :lol: ) we finally had some success with the juice from the baby meat sticks. She drank that and started nibbling at broken up pieces of the meat sticks. I think we finally found something for the time being!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

super duper cute!!! Reminds me a lot of Ralph.  

I strongly suspect that Ralph was the runt of the litter - he never really got above 160g, bless him...
We used to crush all his kibble for him - except for the Babycat 34 as that's already nice and small - and use whatever we could to keep him happy and fed - he was a picky eater at the best of times....he used to like wet cat food too, I think because it was easy to eat.

Good luck with your new teeny critter


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Well guys, Ozzy's finally eating solid foods! I didn't like that she was solely eating the gravy from the meat sticks, so I tried just about everything. Finally, after crushing each individual piece of catfood into dust with a pair of pliers (don't tell the boyfriend I dug around in his toolbox! :lol: ) Ozzy's finally eating solid food. She seems so hungry! I moved her from the kitchen into the bedroom and she kept reaching over into my hand to get into the bowl  I'm so relieved she's finally eating something nutritious!


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Smallest bowls I could find, and she still has to reach up to get to them :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such a little cutie-pie!! Glad she's eating!

Keep those pictures coming!


----------

